# How to spot a fake Surefire?



## Dez (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey guys!
Long time reader, first time poster. :wave:

I had a G2 for a long time and we go way back. Saved me and others a few times but someone took it from me.  I was living in Asia at the time.

I got another one after that from eBay (I know, I know, not the best place but I could not get a hold of a SF for a reasonable price where I am now).

When it arrived it looked a bit different and I could spot plenty of imperfections in the new one. (have some pics)

Does any one know how to spot a fake?

I wasn't that impressed so I returned it to the seller and after reading a bit here I ordered a C2 HA and a LF D26 which haven't arrived yet.


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 22, 2009)

Please post the pictures you took of the flashlight, and we should be able to help you 

I'm aware of a number of fake/imitation SureFire products, but I don't think I've ever heard of or seen a fake G2.

Regards,
Tempest

EDIT - and welcome to CPF! :welcome:


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 22, 2009)

The injection mold tooling $ investment would probably be more than most cloners would be willing to pay, even soft tooling. But theres always a first.

post pics if you got em, I have never seen a fake G2 but theres always a first.

Usually with ebay sellers, customers can sniff out the counterfeit items. If the seller has any feedback history of selling counterfeits, it will be archived in his history profile. Start there, if he has no history of clone products chances are in your favor.


----------



## TriChrome (Dec 22, 2009)

kramer5150 said:


> The injection mold tooling $ investment would probably be more than most cloners would be willing to pay, even soft tooling. But theres always a first.


Don't underestimate the Chinese. I come from a long background of upgrading/modding/customizing Airsoft rifles for years and years now. They used to only be precision and quality made in Japan, but for the last 3-4 years you wouldn't believe how far the Chinese (and some Hong Kong/Taiwan companies as well) have come with cloning nearly every single real gun manufacturer's (Vltor, Magpul, Daniel Defense, Troy, Noveske, Lewis Machine and Tool, etc. etc. etc.) rails, sights, mounts, stocks, scopes, lights/lasers, really everything.

And to the untrained eye they look exactly like the real thing, complete with identical trademarks, manuals, packaging, for about a tenth to a quarter of the price. You really have to know what you're looking at, and own the real thing in many cases to tell the difference.

The clones you're likely to see of Surefire products specifically (maybe not the G2 line, but their tactical weapon lights for sure) are meant to sell to the Airsoft crowd first and foremost since we're one of the select few groups who even know what Surefire is (besides my fellow flashaholics, LEO's, and military).


----------



## csadzuki (Dec 22, 2009)

Tempest UK said:


> I'm aware of a number of fake/imitation SureFire products, but I don't think I've ever heard of or seen a fake G2.



I have seen several fake ("replica") SureFire G2's on a local auction website. :shakehead I'm guessing they are from the same source as the fake SureFire L6 porcupines (I believe the maker is "Fire Kylin" or "Land Arms" or similar). I cannot comment on the quality of the G2's, as I have never seen one in person.
(Sorry, I couldn't find any pics right now.)


----------



## rje58 (Dec 22, 2009)

Are Surefire C2 Centurions frequently faked? I've seen some of those being offered "New but no retail package or documentation" at some pretty attractive prices, and can't help but wonder if they are counterfeit or ???

Any ideas on what specifically to look for on C2's?


----------



## rx78gp02 (Dec 22, 2009)

I will admit i do own a surefire clone. However, its the L6 Porcupine clone. Other than that one, I have never seen other replicas in person. But from what i read online and read, here is a list of things:
- Serial Numbers, surefires will start with "A" then followed by a series of numbers
- Lamp assemblies, if it doesn't fit surefire LA and requires a "special" one than it's a fake.
- LED versions of the weapons light series (m9xx series, even some milleniums), unless modified by the end user

if anyone can add or correct me on my thing is welcomed. i'm pretty sure i've missed a lot of other details.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 24, 2009)

It can be hard to spot a fake one sometimes. I prefer to eliminate the chance of getting a fake one by buying new Surefires from Authorized Dealers, or buying from CPFers with established reputations by visting the CPF MarketPlace.


----------



## Dez (Dec 24, 2009)

Tempest UK said:


> Please post the pictures you took of the flashlight, and we should be able to help you
> 
> I'm aware of a number of fake/imitation SureFire products, but I don't think I've ever heard of or seen a fake G2.
> 
> ...



Thanks mate! 

Here are the photos:

http://picasaweb.google.com/almquist.christian/SFG2?feat=directlink

My old did not have any of these marks what so ever. And the ring in front of the window looked a lot different. The old one had no dents in it. Might be an older version but the weird thing is that I have never seen a G2 without the dents in the ring. But then again, I'm a bit of a noob here! =)

Well, the C2 is still in transit to me. Can´t wait!


----------



## Dez (Dec 24, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> It can be hard to spot a fake one sometimes. I prefer to eliminate the chance of getting a fake one by buying new Surefires from Authorized Dealers, or buying from CPFers with established reputations by visting the CPF MarketPlace.



True but I live in Sweden and the C2 from the dealer is just under 400 USD. 
Not really worth it.. 
Will check the marketplace next time but I like the smell of a new surefire! =) (who doesn't? ) Its better than the new car smell!


----------



## Dez (Dec 24, 2009)

rje58 said:


> Are Surefire C2 Centurions frequently faked? I've seen some of those being offered "New but no retail package or documentation" at some pretty attractive prices, and can't help but wonder if they are counterfeit or ???
> 
> Any ideas on what specifically to look for on C2's?



While living in Thailand I spotted many lights labeled Surefire. Some looked like UltraFires or just odd. Some looked real but considering the pricetag I doubt they where real..


----------



## sween1911 (Dec 24, 2009)

I dunno, from your pics that looks like the real deal. I think the newer G2's have the 6-point lens retainer ring that you show in the pictures. Although, now that I think about it, I think mine does too.

My G2 I purchased from Wilson Combat... 6 or 7 years ago? 
It had the Non-Lockout Tailcap (since replaced with a G2Z tailcap)
but I think it also had the 6-point ring.... Ah, here we go...

















(I originally took these pics to show off my homebrew pocketclip. An old Benchmade clip and some JB weld and it has held on perfectly for years.)


----------



## seale_navy (Dec 24, 2009)

hmm the G2 pics u posted looks like an original surefire. I only had one G2 to compare it with.

Nevertheless, I went thru quite a number of pelican xenoy lights. Its quite normal to have variation from one light to another. Well, we shall wait for more cpf-er to comment on the pics.


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 24, 2009)

Dez said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Here are the photos:
> 
> ...



my vote based on the pics provided = LEGIT surefire


----------



## Dez (Dec 24, 2009)

kramer5150 said:


> my vote based on the pics provided = LEGIT surefire



Yeah, I wish I had the old one still here (It will be missed:mecry to compare. Just the feel was way off, the button and everything. Well, I guess I got a good one the first time and I hope that who ever got it is happy with it and will treat it with respect..

Man, the stories.. 
I was living in Phuket, Thailand when the tsunami struck and it helped me see when my path was dark.. 
You guys are probably pretty hardcore with your lights and have seen it all but for a noob, its nice to see gross sceneries before you enter them.
That was when I realized the value of a proper flashlight.

A C2 is in transit for a new home with me. Thanks for a great forum and merry merry Christmas to ya all!


----------



## Magic Matt (Dec 24, 2009)

To my uneducated eye, I'd say that was just the tolerence of the moulding technique rearing its head a bit. The dents in the front look like they're for holding something - a push-on filter perhaps?


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks for the photos 

The marks on the bezel could be a number of things. If the light wasn't sealed in the factory packaging when you received it, then the marks are probably just from the previous owner. The current clamshell packaging would be difficult to pass off as new once opened, but the older box packaging could have easily been resealed and sold as "new".

As for the threads, it could again be from past use. Even if it's not, plastics/plastic polymers are perfectly susceptible to defects. As long as they function properly then I wouldn't be concerned. 

The gap between the bezel and the lens retaining ring is normal.

Having seen the pictures I doubt it's a fake. Nonetheless, pictures of the lamp assembly would probably help. 

Is it just the cosmetic appearance of the flashlight that has concerned you? Have you noticed any problems with the operation of the light?

All in all, I wouldn't worry 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Dez (Dec 25, 2009)

Tempest UK said:


> Thanks for the photos
> 
> The marks on the bezel could be a number of things. If the light wasn't sealed in the factory packaging when you received it, then the marks are probably just from the previous owner. The current clamshell packaging would be difficult to pass off as new once opened, but the older box packaging could have easily been resealed and sold as "new".
> 
> ...



Wow, you guys hang out here on Christmas? A lot of answers! Thanks!

Well, the light was in the original package and had that new surefire smell to it so Im sure it was new. Just that it looked so different from my old one. It was a normal P60 in it (but burned out). Oh, and the button felt shorter than my old one. 
Considering you guys expert opinions I guess it was a proper SF. 
Well, I sent it back for some other reasons and just got the news that my C2 passed customs. =)


----------



## Solscud007 (Dec 25, 2009)

Those markings you posted pictures of are injection molding points.


----------



## csadzuki (Dec 25, 2009)

csadzuki said:


> I have seen several fake ("replica") SureFire G2's on a local auction website. :shakehead I'm guessing they are from the same source as the fake SureFire L6 porcupines (I believe the maker is "Fire Kylin" or "Land Arms" or similar). I cannot comment on the quality of the G2's, as I have never seen one in person.
> (Sorry, I couldn't find any pics right now.)



For reference, here is a pic of the above mentioned light (advertised as G2 replica):


----------



## seale_navy (Dec 26, 2009)

oh wow this is my first time seeinf fake G2. The nitrolon doesnt look authentic.

the checker pattern on the G2 also look different from the original G2 in terms of the depth of the checker shape.


----------



## Search (Dec 26, 2009)

lol nevermind, my fingers are moving quicker than my mind today.


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 26, 2009)

csadzuki said:


> For reference, here is a pic of the above mentioned light (advertised as G2 replica):



Thanks for posting, I've never seen one of those before.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## richardh (Dec 27, 2009)

Dez said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Here are the photos:
> 
> ...



I have a G2 incan I bought about 1 year ago at Bass Pro shop and it looks exactly like this. Only mine is black.


----------



## chef4850 (Jul 18, 2010)

I reciently recieved a Surefire C2 in a trade. There is something about this light that i have NEVER seen on a Surefire light. There are NO Pat.#'s on the light. The serial starts with an "A" and that is on the side with the "Surefire Logo". 

On the other side it says "C2 Centurion" and that is all. Also the "flat sides" there are three and the one oppisit the clip is rounded. This is an incan version but it differs from the C2 LED version that I have and all the SF lights that I have - have the pat.# on the side as well. 

I just need some input as to wether anyone has seen this before. I can NOT do pictures. But I am sure someone will have a bit of input. Just trying to make sure that I didn't get duped.

Chef


----------



## Size15's (Jul 18, 2010)

Chef,
Just sounds like an old style version. I have several.


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2012)

Were there fake Surefire 6P's?


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes.

Although most companies just put their own brand name on the blatant fakes they made.


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2012)

I mean an exact replica of the 6P not made by surefire


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, I've seen a few for sale on the internet.


----------



## lesgreen5666 (Mar 16, 2013)

I read you threads, but nobody here actually has said how to spot a fake. One individual stated that one way is to see if it is labeled Surefire. thats kind of a given. What differences in the light should one look for?



thanks


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 17, 2013)

A good indication is the overall quality of the light. (This does require being already familiar with SureFire models and what to expect in terms of overall quality and fit & finish.) Someone who collects Omega watches can instantly spot a good fake just by giving it a cursory examination. Same thing with those who are familiar with Surefire lights. If that familiarity isn't there, then it becomes much harder to spot a well-made fake.


----------



## RIX TUX (Mar 27, 2013)

I have bought a g2 that was fake.
its a little bit rougher in the outside ....
the inner metal sleeve is different .....
the surefire logo on a real one is polished to a very shinny smooth look, fake one's logo looks like the rest of the light.....
no surefire logo on drop in on fake one.....
and the best way to tell on mine was the head and tailcap wont fit right on a real body and vice/versa.....


----------



## RIX TUX (Mar 27, 2013)

lesgreen5666 said:


> I read you threads, but nobody here actually has said how to spot a fake. One individual stated that one way is to see if it is labeled Surefire. thats kind of a given. What differences in the light should one look for?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


I have bought a g2 that was fake.
its a little bit rougher in the outside ....
the inner metal sleeve is different .....
the surefire logo on a real one is polished to a very shinny smooth look, fake one's logo looks like the rest of the light.....
no surefire logo on drop in on fake one.....
and the best way to tell on mine was the head and tailcap wont fit right on a real body and vice/versa.....​


----------



## Kenjaman (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi, I own about 10 surefires. I just purchased an E2L-A and was excited to open and test it out. It was great as other surefire products. but just noticed the laser engravings on this are not as clear as others. So I started to wonder if this could be a fake one...... even though it came with everything that looks like provided by surefire. Can anyone tell if this is real one or not? thanks


----------



## dc38 (Jun 10, 2015)

Three main things to check...is the knurling grippy to a point you could use it to file? Does the flashlight feel hard to a surface squeeze rather than kind of soft like most Chinese made lights? Did you buy from an authorized retailer?


----------



## sween1911 (Jun 10, 2015)

Does it behave as expected? One example I heard about was a U2 that had only 2 levels instead of 6.


----------



## Kenjaman (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for quick replies, yes I can use the surface as a file, it does feel as solid as other surefire products, I bought this on eBay for $170, so I think it was a decent price. and also it seems to be working as described. Haven't been using this that long so can't tell well yet.. but it seems ok


----------



## cland72 (Jun 10, 2015)

Kenjaman said:


> Thanks for quick replies, yes I can use the surface as a file, it does feel as solid as other surefire products, I bought this on eBay for $170, so I think it was a decent price. and also it seems to be working as described. Haven't been using this that long so can't tell well yet.. but it seems ok



What eBay seller did you buy from?


----------



## Kenjaman (Jun 10, 2015)

This guy here, http://www.ebay.com.au/usr/alpha2omega?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2754
and also I purchased a M6LT-B on eBay a month ago, got it for $250 which I thought was really cheap... and I got one safely but this one says 1200lms and 2.75hrs. Sorry to change the topic though


----------



## cland72 (Jun 10, 2015)

That seller has a CRAP ton of transactions under his/her belt, and has a very good rating. That alone would tell me that the goods are most likely authentic. I think you're good to go.


----------



## Kenjaman (Jun 10, 2015)

Yeah that's why I bought it from this seller...
How can you guys normally tell if a surefire is fake or genuine? I suppose those Chinese guys making fakes these days do a pretty good job though..


----------



## masterP (Jun 11, 2015)

dc38 said:


> Three main things to check...is the knurling grippy to a point you could use it to file? Does the flashlight feel hard to a surface squeeze rather than kind of soft like most Chinese made lights? Did you buy from an authorized retailer?



I've never seen a Surefire that had really grippy knurling. it's one step above a maglite in knurling IMO

I like really grippy knurling


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 14, 2015)

Kenjaman said:


> Yeah that's why I bought it from this seller...
> How can you guys normally tell if a surefire is fake or genuine? I suppose those Chinese guys making fakes these days do a pretty good job though..



I buy either from Authorized Dealers or from established fellow members on CPF. Been my experience that a very high rating and tons of transactions means very little.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 14, 2015)

masterP said:


> I've never seen a Surefire that had really grippy knurling. it's one step above a maglite in knurling IMO
> 
> I like really grippy knurling



Just a few years back, SureFire models had cheese grater style knurling. Some of the more recent offerings are just too smooth.


----------



## masterP (Jun 14, 2015)

Monocrom said:


> Just a few years back, SureFire models had cheese grater style knurling. Some of the more recent offerings are just too smooth.



I like cheese grater knurling. bring it back


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 17, 2015)

masterP said:


> I like cheese grater knurling. bring it back



If I was in charge of SureFire, I would.


----------

